# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Hasson & Wong HD Video Fridays/Dr. Hasson/4339 Grafts/One Session/Three Years Post

## Jotronic

This local patient came in three  years ago to have Dr. Hasson correct   his previous procedure performed at  a different clinic. The previous   procedure left this patient with a  pluggy and sparse result that the   patient was not happy with. 4339  grafts were transplanted in a single   session into the frontal half of  the patient's recipient scalp for the   result you see below. The patient  arrived with gel in his hair.

----------

